# ادخل واختار شريكة حياتك



## kalimooo (4 يونيو 2009)

* ااختار  واحدة من اجمل النساء...*



..









ز




ز





ز






زز







ز





هانت








.









.





.
.
.
.
.
.
.

..
.

..

.
..
.
.


































.
.
.
.
.
.

.
..
.
.

.
..

..

..

.
.
..
.
.
.
.
.

..
.















































































​​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (4 يونيو 2009)

*لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا

بجد حرام انا بنت ايه الى دخلنى حرام بجد انا دخلة انام كدة تيجى منك يكليمو ​*


----------



## girgis2 (4 يونيو 2009)

*هههههههههههههه*

*ياسلاااام عالجمال الطبيعي*​


----------



## Rosetta (4 يونيو 2009)

*استغفر الله العظيم 
شو هيدا يا كليمو
حراااااااااااااااام عليك ...​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (4 يونيو 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ايه ده يا كليمو فيلم رعب هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مشكور يا باشا​


----------



## just member (4 يونيو 2009)

*اية الصور دى يا كليمو *
*فعلا مرعبة*
*هههههههههه*
*شكرايا كليمو*​


----------



## abokaf2020 (4 يونيو 2009)

والله انا كنت باكل ورميت الاكل


----------



## kalimooo (5 يونيو 2009)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> *لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
> 
> بجد حرام انا بنت ايه الى دخلنى حرام بجد انا دخلة انام كدة تيجى منك يكليمو ​*





حلوين يا انجي
مش بيخوفوا كتير

هههههههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (5 يونيو 2009)

girgisfairjohn

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل


----------



## kalimooo (5 يونيو 2009)

red rose88 قال:


> *استغفر الله العظيم
> شو هيدا يا كليمو
> حراااااااااااااااام عليك ...​*





هو انت يا ريد روز ها تختاري والا احنا
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## RAMEZ SAMEH (5 يونيو 2009)

*انا بصراحه زعلان منك يا كليمو لاني كنت المفروض اني ادخل انام دلوقتي بعد الصور دي انا شكلي هطبق للصبح؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ​*


----------



## kalimooo (5 يونيو 2009)

كوكى
ما تخافيش يا ستي

ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## K A T Y (5 يونيو 2009)

_*لالالالالالالالالالالالا*_

_*ايه يا كليمو دا*_

_*حرام عليك دول يجيبوا سكتة قلبية حرام عليك *_​


----------



## KARL (5 يونيو 2009)

هو ده الجمال الطبيعى
على فكره احنا بطلنا جواز​


----------



## mickol (5 يونيو 2009)

*هههههههههههههههههههههه يخرم جيب عقلك ياكليمو دى صور تقرف تسلم عالموضوع المقرف ده *


----------



## dark_angel (5 يونيو 2009)

*الحمدلله خلاص قررت انى اترهبن و هقعد فى الدير مش هنزل العالم تانى*​


----------



## المجدلية (5 يونيو 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههههه فعلا حلوين ومش بيخوفوا ولا حاجه +++ ربنا يسامحك يا كليمووووووووووووووووو


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (6 يونيو 2009)

*اية الجمال دة
شكلهم يجنن
هههههههههههههههههه
بس بجد عيونى وجعتنى من شكلهم
ميرسى ليك
ربنا يبارك حياتم​*


----------



## ponponayah (6 يونيو 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اية دا شريكة مين 
دى ترعب العفريت نفسة 
تيجى منك انت يا كليمو
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 يونيو 2009)

*مبرووووووووووك عليكم يا ولاد
هههههههههههههه
مرسيه يا كليمو​*


----------



## kalimooo (7 يونيو 2009)

abokaf2020


شكرااا لمرورك الجميل


----------



## kalimooo (7 يونيو 2009)

جوجو

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل


----------



## kalimooo (7 يونيو 2009)

abokaf2020
ههههههههههههههههه

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل


----------



## kalimooo (7 يونيو 2009)

ramez sameh

هههههههههههههههههه

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل


----------



## kalimooo (7 يونيو 2009)

كاتي

هههههههههههههههههه

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل


----------



## kalimooo (7 يونيو 2009)

karl

هههههههههههههههه

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل


----------



## rana1981 (7 يونيو 2009)

*شو هاد فلم رعب يا كليمو حرام عليك انا ناقصة​*


----------



## kalimooo (7 يونيو 2009)

mickol قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههه يخرم جيب عقلك ياكليمو دى صور تقرف تسلم عالموضوع المقرف ده *





mickol
ههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Coptic MarMar (7 يونيو 2009)

ههههههههههه

يالهوى اول واحدة دى صعبة اوووووووى 

تحس متركبة غلط هههههه

ميرسى يا كليمو ​


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (7 يونيو 2009)

اانا عوذ اتجوز الى فى الصوره رقم سته  حد يكلمها  بسرعة  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ايه يا عم دول هربينين من التراب  وشكلهم اخدين وش جرفيك وحش هههههههههههههههه


----------



## bassem.106 (8 يونيو 2009)

ايه ياعم الجمال ده انا بحب الحاجات النادرة اى ان كانت  وانا صديق جديد للمنتدي شكرا كليموووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## kalimooo (8 يونيو 2009)

dark_angel


شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

واحسن شي تترهب


----------



## kalimooo (8 يونيو 2009)

المجدلية

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل


----------



## kalimooo (9 يونيو 2009)

سندريلا


شكرااا لمرورك الجميل


----------



## kalimooo (9 يونيو 2009)

بونبوناية


شكرااا لمرورك الجميل


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (9 يونيو 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههههه
الف مبروك لكل شباب المنتدى 
ميرسى ياكليمو على القمرات دول​


----------



## kalimooo (10 يونيو 2009)

+Roka_Jesus+


شكرااا لمرورك الجميل


----------



## kalimooo (10 يونيو 2009)

rana1981
رعب للشباب


----------



## kalimooo (10 يونيو 2009)

marmar_maroo\

هههههههههههههههههههه


شكرااا لمرورك الجميل


----------



## مسيحية للأبد (10 يونيو 2009)

حرام علييييييييييك ده انا قاعدة لوحدى واتخضيت
ايه ده شكلهم وحش اوى


----------



## نفرتاري (10 يونيو 2009)

*الله شكلهم حلو اوى
روعة يا كليمو
بجد قممير يا ربى
عسل
ههههههههههه
مرسى يا كليمو
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## مريم12 (11 يونيو 2009)

*عندك حق يا نفرتارى*
*بس مش عارفة هما خايفين منهم ليه*
*دول يقوموا الميت من تربته*
*ههههههههههههههههههه*
*ميرررررررررررررررسى يا كليمو*
*و ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## kalimooo (13 يونيو 2009)

please be clear قال:


> اانا عوذ اتجوز الى فى الصوره رقم سته  حد يكلمها  بسرعة  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ايه يا عم دول هربينين من التراب  وشكلهم اخدين وش جرفيك وحش هههههههههههههههه






هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


مشكور لمرورك يا باشا


----------



## kalimooo (13 يونيو 2009)

bassem.106


شكرااا جزيلا لمرورك

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## kalimooo (13 يونيو 2009)

بنت العدرا

شكرااا جزيلا لمرورك

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## kalimooo (13 يونيو 2009)

مسيحية للايد


شكرااا جزيلا لمرورك

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## cross of jesus (13 يونيو 2009)

*ههههههههههههه

هى اللى فى الاول اكيد مانيكان

واللى مش هيتقدم  هتفوته الفرصه

ميرسى يا كليمو​*


----------



## tena_tntn (14 يونيو 2009)

ايه ده مين دول 
مرسي كليمو


----------



## kalimooo (19 يونيو 2009)

نفرتاري

شكراااااااا جزيلا
ربنا يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (19 يونيو 2009)

مريم 12

شكراااااااا جزيلا
ربنا يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (19 يونيو 2009)

cross of jesus

شكراااااااا جزيلا
ربنا يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (19 يونيو 2009)

tena_tntn


شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (2 يوليو 2009)

لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا حرام يا كليمو بجد ايه ده انا مش هنام الليله دى


----------



## youhnna (2 يوليو 2009)

كليمو بما انك انت اللى جبتهم
واجب علينا نختارلك اول صوره تكون صحبتها شريكه حياتك
هههههههههه مبروك كليمو:d


----------



## kalimooo (3 يوليو 2009)

مرمورة الكركورة

مرمورة

اشربي كباية يانسون 

تروق اعصابك

تنامي

ههههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (3 يوليو 2009)

youhnna
ههههههههه

موافق
ماشي


----------



## عماد موسى ذكى (26 ديسمبر 2009)

الله يسامحك


----------



## Mary Gergees (26 ديسمبر 2009)

حراااااااااااااااااام ليه كده يا كليمو
شكلهم صعب اوووووووووى

اهى اهى اهى


----------



## tasoni queena (26 ديسمبر 2009)

* يا عيال بركوا لكليمو على الخطوبة

متقلقش يا كليمو نقى براحتك يا عم

الشرع عامل حساب الموقف ده

وسمحللك ب4*​


----------



## kalimooo (26 ديسمبر 2009)

عماد موسى ذكى
الشكر لمرورك


----------



## kalimooo (26 ديسمبر 2009)

*Mary Gergees

لص مهضومين هههههههههه 

يا ماري

والدليل بنت سمحتلي باربعة

ههههههههههههههههههه

*


----------



## kalimooo (26 ديسمبر 2009)

tasoni queena قال:


> * يا عيال بركوا لكليمو على الخطوبة
> 
> متقلقش يا كليمو نقى براحتك يا عم
> 
> ...



الله يخليكي يا تاسوني

مش عارف اشكرك ازاي 

على لفت النظر باني قادر 

اخطب الاربعة..

جزيل الشكر الك


----------



## النهيسى (27 ديسمبر 2009)

*هههههههههههه



يا بخت العذاب


عرائس ---- روووووعه


شكرا ليكم








 


​*


----------



## kalimooo (28 ديسمبر 2009)

*ههههههههههههه
الشكر الك اخي النهيسى*


----------



## روزي86 (28 ديسمبر 2009)

ههههههههههههه

يا بختكم يا بختكم

ربنا معاكم يا شباب مستقبل جميل مع زوجات اجمل هههههههههه

ميرسي يا كليمو يا عسل 
واحجزلك واحده بقي قبل مايخلصوا ههههههههههههه


----------



## ميرنا (28 ديسمبر 2009)

ربنا يسامحك وفى الاخر يقولو مش عارفين معقدين ليه


----------



## رانا (28 ديسمبر 2009)

ههههههههههه لا بجد بتعرف تختار كليمو مبرررررررررررروك ليك 

بس ملحوظه بلاش بق كسل فى توظيب الشقه احسن يتصربوا منك مع عزرائيل احسن هو واقف على الباب ويقرع وهن متكاسلات هههههههههههههه ​


----------



## kalimooo (29 ديسمبر 2009)

*روزي

مشكورة يا امورة

ههههههههههه

*


----------



## kalimooo (29 ديسمبر 2009)

ميرنا

هههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههههههه

بكامل الوعي..


----------



## kalimooo (29 ديسمبر 2009)

*
مشكورة يا امورة

ههههههههههه

الرب يباركك
*


----------



## kalimooo (30 ديسمبر 2009)

*رنننننننننااااااااااااا

الشكر لمرورك*


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (3 يناير 2010)

*لا يا عم الله الغني
انا ادخل الدير احسن والله​*


----------



## kalimooo (4 يناير 2010)

*coptic_knight

هههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههههههه

معاك كل الحق*


----------



## tenaaaa (4 يناير 2010)

هههههههههههه
عساسيل ياخواتي​


----------



## اكليل الشوك (5 يناير 2010)

_هههههههههههههههههههههه فعلا فعلا فعلا تحففففففففففففففففة و احلى واحدة فيهم الاخيرة ممكن رقم تليفونها يا كليمو علشان اطلب ايديها ههههه 

هههههههههه حلوين يا كليمو ربنا يباركك​_


----------



## بوسي انور (5 يناير 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه بجد اية القرف دة صور جميلة قوي قوي ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## magdyonly (5 يناير 2010)

[Happy new year and merry christmas


----------



## coptic hero (5 يناير 2010)

كليمو قال:


> * ااختار  واحدة من اجمل النساء...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*

انا هاختار خطيبتك يا كليمو ههههههههه

هو فيه احلى من القمر ده*


----------



## kalimooo (7 يناير 2010)

*tenaaaa

هههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههههههه

معاك كل الحق*


----------



## kalimooo (7 يناير 2010)

*اكليل الشوك

ردودك حلوة  كتير

حاى بالنكت

مشكورة*


----------



## kalimooo (7 يناير 2010)

*بوسي انور
منورين مش كدة
هههههههههههههههه*


----------



## HappyButterfly (7 يناير 2010)

ههههههههههههه
كليمو بجد انا شكلهم بس قشعر جسمى بجد 
دول يعملوا مليون عملية تجميل على ما يبقوا بنات بجد هههههههههههههه
مبروك لكل شباب المنتدى وانت اول واحد يختار منهم 
شوفت انا بعزك ازاى 
ميرسى كليمو على الموضوع التحفة ده
المسيح معك ويباركك


----------



## kalimooo (9 يناير 2010)

didi adly قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> كليمو بجد انا شكلهم بس قشعر جسمى بجد
> دول يعملوا مليون عملية تجميل على ما يبقوا بنات بجد هههههههههههههه
> مبروك لكل شباب المنتدى وانت اول واحد يختار منهم
> ...





تشكرات يا ديدي

ههههههههههههههه

كلك ذوق


----------



## kalimooo (9 يناير 2010)

magdyonly

وانت طيب 

ههههههههههههههه

مشكوررررررررررررررررر


----------



## zama (9 يناير 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

أشكرك حبيبى ..


----------



## kalimooo (10 يناير 2010)

mena magdy said


شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## اني بل (11 يناير 2010)

موضوع عسل وفكرته عبقرية ، تنم عن انسان ذكي يحسن نقل الفكاهة والضحكة الصادقة للآخرين ، شكرا" كليمو أنك أضحكتنا وأضفت جوا" من الفكاهة والمتعة ، وأنا شخصيا" ضحكت جدا" ليس من الصور لكن من الردود المهضومة الحلوة


----------



## اني بل (11 يناير 2010)

، وأنا برأي انك بتستحق انسانة رائعة تحبك وتتفهمك والأهم تفرحك لانك بتحب تدخل البهجة والبسمة لنا
وانت فعلا" برأي الجميع أنك مميز بشكل كبير ربنا يبارككك ويفرحك في حياتك ويحققلك أحلامك التي تسعدك.... ويارب ما ننحرم من أفكارك النيرة الممتعة .........


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (11 يناير 2010)

كليمو حبيبى ايه ده موش عارف اختار مين فيهوم بصرحة كلهوم احله من بعض
طب متيجى نخود اتنين سو ا هههههههههههههههه 
شكرعلى الضحك الجميل


----------



## kalimooo (12 يناير 2010)

joyful song قال:


> ، وأنا برأي انك بتستحق انسانة رائعة تحبك وتتفهمك والأهم تفرحك لانك بتحب تدخل البهجة والبسمة لنا
> وانت فعلا" برأي الجميع أنك مميز بشكل كبير ربنا يبارككك ويفرحك في حياتك ويحققلك أحلامك التي تسعدك.... ويارب ما ننحرم من أفكارك النيرة الممتعة .........





جو 

من اروع الردود الحلوة التي اقرأها

تشكرات ليكي عزيزتي


----------



## kalimooo (13 يناير 2010)

تامر ابن البابا


شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------

